# Pondering Move to Mexico: So Many Questions



## RebeccaWriter

Hello out there!

I'm a writer in Texas, pondering a move to Mexico. I've transitioned out of a law practice, and want to move forward into the next step of my dream: living on the beach, walking with the dogs in the sand at sunrise .... (There are several other motivations for this lifestyle change, of course.) 

But here, a few questions for the group:

1. I absolutely have to have fast, reliable internet connections for my work. If I am investigating a spot with a somewhat sizable expat community, can I assume that 24/7 DSL is a given?

2. I'm planning on moving solo - but it sure would be nice to plan all this with some other folk who are in process, too. Anyone know where there's an InProcess Forum?

3. Is it practical to pack up and move, or is it better to sell things off and start afresh? I've read about the "taxes" at the border, but then I've seen some of the furnishings in the online listings and I'd rather have my stuff. Some of it, anyway. 

4. I've got two dogs. Any problems with walking pets, with the strays on the streets that I've read about?

Thanks so much, in advance, for any advice you provide -- it's so appreciated!!!!! Oh - I guess I should write, Muchas Gracias!!!!

Rebecca


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

Another couple of question for Rebecca's list, because it does apply when moving to lots of countries, and I don't know from US to Mexico.

Will she need to have pet visas for her dogs? What special innoculations will be required? Anything else that may arise as a problem where her pets are concerned?


----------



## sparks

Mexico is full of dogs so no problem. You just need papers from a vet saying the dogs are healthy and shots are up to date. Exam has to be withing a few weeks of crossing the border.

So what do you want .. the east coast or west? I live on the West near Colima in southern Jalisco. No help with Yucatan or Gulf areas.

Bringing all your stuff without knowing where you'll be sounds like trouble. Either sell it or come and find where you want to live and go back for it. You can't avoid the import taxes without an FM3 visa (resident). You can buy everything here.

Most towns of any size have Telmex DSL that works well. My town of about 15,000 has it. Other larger towns may have Cable options

My Web site


----------



## [email protected]

sounds like you have a tranquil dream! my advise would be to stear clear oc cancun! as that nice beach you are refuring to is full of bullish young americans puking and treating the place like crap! hardly a dream! in fact stear clear of anywhere that has become americanised! it kind of destroys the real mexico and seems somehow unfair that the border only seems to run one way! shame really!


----------



## RebeccaWriter

*Actually, I'm Pondering Ajijic....*

Hi Sparks, PPP, and BlueDiamond --
Thanks for all the replies, your comments are so appreciated! 

_Sparks_, checked out your website and joined your forum, as well. Lots of great info over there - thanks so much. 

I'm actually pondering Ajijic for many reasons, even though I do have that coastal vision of walking the beach. 

_Blue Diamond_, you're got good advice on avoiding the tourist hotspots ... thx! ... I'm looking for a peaceful, happy, contented atmosphere, not one with lots of bars and music and jello shots. Those days are now fond memories LOL ....

With Ajijic, I'm thinking that I should be able to travel to the coast relatively easily, renting something nice and staying there in 2-3 week blocks periodically. Should get my need for the ocean and sand met, and still keep me away from the tourististas and the hot, humid conditions that I keep reading about on the coastline itself. 

Ajijic seems nice: friendly, cool, established expat community, and close enough to a big city if the need arises. Still researching, but it sure looks purdy. Mighty purdy. 

_PPP and Sparks,_ thanks for the heads-up on the pups. I'm thinking I'll finish my research, take a trip down to investigate and explore in person, rent a place, then return to Texas and pack up some stuff, sell more, and then take the dogs with me in the drive down. 

Any thoughts or comments on Ajijic? Am I missing a great coastal spot that I need to check out?

Muchas Gracias!!!!
Rebecca


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the expat forum, RebeccaWriter! We all seem to be zeroing in on the Chapala/Ajijic area.

As far as shipping things goes, it might be a good idea to put the things you think you might want to bring down eventually into storage, and only bring some things that will make you feel more at home, rent a furnished place for six months, and then decide what you want to do.

If you are planning on driving down, be sure to check out insurance and other restrictions, and learn something about problems with police, etc. for foreign drivers.


----------



## Travel Dude

Rebbica....My suggestion is not to rent an apartment solo.That is a good way to get home sick real fast.This has happened in the past.

My answer (as I have suggested) in the Spanish thread is to rent a nice private room in a middle class home.You can even enroll in a HOME STAY PROGRAM with the local Spanish language school in the town you plan to live in.This way you will have your own private room with bath and you can make friends with the family if you choose so.Also some home stay programs allow small pets.

Anyway,I hope this helps,Tony.


----------



## davidf

If your're considering Ajijic and the Lakeside area you should check two good forums there for local information; Chapaladotcom and Chapalaforumdotcom


----------



## synthia

Whether you get homesick or not is probably not a function of whether you have a place of your own or do a homestay. However, you could alleviate a lot of loneliness by doing a homestay if you got a friendly family. You have to consider how well you think you will adjust to living in someone else's house. It would be good for your Spanish, though.


----------



## Queserasera

RebeccaWriter said:


> 3. Is it practical to pack up and move, or is it better to sell things off and start afresh?  I've read about the "taxes" at the border, but then I've seen some of the furnishings in the online listings and I'd rather have my stuff. Some of it, anyway.


I've read blogs and threads on forums where people have moved all of their stuff from the USA to Mexico. Some have paid more than $10k to do it. Do you have that kind of disposable cash and is your stuff worth it? 

I've read posts on the Merida Insider forum where people have had horrendous problems with shippers, including: incredible delays (several months or more) in getting their stuff, hidden costs, inability to contact the shipper or no response from shipper. Are you up for a lot of frustration?

Read an article in Yucatan Living online magazine where a married couple shipped their furniture to Merida and discovered some months later that termites were eating everything to bits. They ended up throwing away things that they had shipped in. I'm under the impression that termites are a problem almost everywhere in Mexico. 

I've read blogs by a couple of others who sold everything and only moved what would fit in the car/van to Mexico. They seem perfectly happy. I was very glad I ran across those blogs because it gave me a lot of food for thought. It made me realize that none of my furniture is worth shipping, that I can get rid of all my CDs and rip them to the computer, that I can scan all my photos & mementos and throw out boxes of stuff. 

I'll be one of those who gets rid of everything and starts fresh in Mexico. Like you, I'll also be moving solo, another good reason to lighten the load.


----------



## Steve Hazzard

3. Is it practical to pack up and move, or is it better to sell things off and start afresh? I've read about the "taxes" at the border, but then I've seen some of the furnishings in the online listings and I'd rather have my stuff. Some of it, anyway. 

Hi Rebecca! I was involved in the household goods moving and storage business for over 25 years. I'm an ex-long haul trucker with Mexican customs experience. I was also involved in international freight forwarding, both military and civilian. Unless you have irreplaceable items and stacks of cash (certified funds only, no credit cards!) for expedited and exclusive use services, it's personal items and clothing only! What's known in military circles as a Code 1 baggage shipment. Whatever your mode of transit, be aware that you will pay duties an anything not considered as "normal personal effects". That would include small appliances, electronics, cameras, excessive jewelry, artwork, etc. A household goods shipment will be dutied on anything considered to be of excessive value, which in the eyes of Mexican customs, can be just about anything! It's all left to the customs agents at the time of inspection and they are about as honest as a drunken prostitute! Save your dinero; buy what you need in Mexico!


----------



## Steve Hazzard

Hi Rebecca! Here is some info re bringing household goods into Mexico. What the info doesn't mention is the customs bribe which is usually in the form of a US$100 bill in an envelope taped to the inside of the shipping container! Been there, done that!

Import of Household Goods into Mexico


Requirements for Household Goods Visa: 

FM2 or FM3 (Mexican authorization to live or work in Mexico, issue by the Ministry of the Interior of Mexico or any Mexican Consulate, during previous six months)



Original and four photocopies of the household goods inventory in Spanish and typewritten. 
First page must have the name of the person
who holds FM2 or FM3, address in the USA and
his/her temporality of residence and the 
address in Mexico. The last page must be
signed by the titular of the FM2 or FM3.



Electronic items must be described with model, serial number and brand.



Consular visa fee: 122.00 us dollars. 




It takes 24 hours to process this visa at this consulate


----------



## sparks

Here is the best info for moving to Mexico and bringing household goods in with an FM3. Never-never is a bribe required or suggested

How to Move to México
 by Rolly Brook

I have no idea what this means below


> Consular visa fee: 122.00 us dollars.
> It takes 24 hours to process this visa at this consulate


----------



## Steve Hazzard

sparks said:


> Here is the best info for moving to Mexico and bringing household goods in with an FM3. Never-never is a bribe required or suggested
> 
> How to Move to México
> by Rolly Brook
> 
> I have no idea what this means below


Sparks! I guess that you missed the line in my posting "Been there, done that"! In my time in the household goods hauling business, I cleared many shipments through Mexican customs, US Dollars are the "grease" that expedites the customs process! "OK! No problemos" was my favorite words from Mexican customs officers!


----------



## jrod

*Ajijic, Jalisco*

Rebecca,
I live in Ajijic so I'll try to add to others' responses to you. The two webboards are good recommendations, as is Judy King's e-zine (online magazine, $40 US annual subscription) called Mexico Insights (look up the URL--it won't let me post it here.) It's full of invaluable information--especially access to the archived issues.

On to responses to your questions, in no order:
Ajijic is primarily a retirement-aged community. Fewer expats in their 40s and 50s than those 60 and above. There's a whole lot of English spoken here; however, you really limit yourself to the opportunities and life in Mexico if you don't either know--or actively start to learn--Spanish. However, some people do it, especially older folks who find it more difficult to attempt the new language and experience the culture.

It is relatively easy to connect with people here, but you do have to take the initiative. Without work as a common denominator, people's social circles revolve around their areas of interest. Most people are couples; there are many singles, however, but not a good singles network. Lately, I've seen some postings for roommates on the webboards mentioned previously by other posters, although that is pretty new.

Check online for international regulations for pets to Mexico. Shots have to be up-to-date (within the past year, documented) and an International Health Certificate provided within 72 hrs of border crossing (most vets can provide, and maybe even leave date blank for you to fill in.)

It is almost impossible to get an FM-3 with working papers at the moment in the Lakeside area. That doesn't mean that you can't work online, from home, at your US job, but you will be hard-pressed to get a job in the Lake Chapala/Lakeside area. Your US income will be taxed by the US accordingly; get a good tax adviser with international experience to fill you in--before you make any decisions.

The weather Lakeside is marvelous and is a draw for many of the expats, as is its relatively good location for venturing into other parts of Mexico. Temps are fairly constant, except for mid-April thru June; we get several months of heavy rainfall, but mostly at night. Because of the demographics, housing is comparatively expensive for Mexico, especially if you want upscale US amenities. These homes will cost as much--or more--as many parts of the US. Central heating and a/c don't exist. You can rent or buy; most people suggest being here for six months or more before you commit. Neighborhoods differ tremendously and there is no "zoning", as you know it in the US. It really helps to do some serious exploring before putting down roots, but many jump right away.

There are a few well-known movers in the area. They seem to know the ins-and-outs of the international move, but it is very expensive to move goods here--about $1US per pound, or more. Most people bring the minimum and/or some hard-to-find things. Furniture styles from your US residence may be out of place here: we live outdoors most of the year; wood can rot, etc. and your antiques, etc. will disintegrate quickly in the open air/dust. Better to see some homes here before you decide. People can tell you what's hard to get (good linens, towels, tools are limited and more expensive), but you really can get most everything.

Because of the large number of expat seniors and the way the villages are set up, not too many people drive after about 9 pm. That means, many restaurants (none US five-star, or even close, but some decent and trying) close very early. Evening entertainment: music, some dancing, etc. also finishes pretty early. Nearby Guadalajara (about 30-45 minutes) is our airport and hub for box stores, nicer-end restaurants, theater, etc. Many people who go to Guad for evening activities stay the night in the city, as the drive is unlit and the roads at night attract horses and cattles due to the warmth of the pavement.

Lakeside, you can be as busy and active or as lonely and isolated as you wish. People's personalities don't change because they move SoB. However, Mexico is an experience, and the people who seem least satisfied are those who come here, expecting to make changes to the status quo and way of life. It's not the US, nor is it is supposed to be. Successful expats seem to be fairly well-traveled, open-minded, and enjoy the fact that Mexico is not a suburb of the US town from which they came. Those looking for a cheap clone of the US, while maintaining a US-style lifestyle on a shoestring budget, will be greatly disappointed and, to a certain extent, will be isolated. People who have made their home here like it, and aren't afraid to ask the perceived bad apples to vacate the barrel, so to speak.

Lakeside, we have no big box stores, and just three pretty small shops that cater to American import foods and products. Other than the two-lane main drag, streets are 500-year-old cobble-boulder, shared by cars, horses, and pedestrians alike. We have a three-screen cinema and an English-weekly paper from Guad. There's many, many OK restaurants as well as a lot to do, though, especially if you are into volunteering for a variety of charities or are into the cocktail or garden scene. During the winter months (Nov-April) we are inundated by snowbirds, many from Canada, and the ensuing saturation of services and amenities can be stressful. 

As to your beach questions, we are about 5 1/2 hours to Puerto Vallarta (called "PV"); about 4+ to Manzanillo. Neither drive is particularly difficult, but there are lonely, very windy, treacherous mountain passages to navigate, especially during the rainy season.

Like any place, it takes a while to make a new place your home. Mexico is not for the faint of heart, but it is an experience that's not to be forgotten. What type of experience it is depends on you and how well you fit into your surroundings. It for sure is not for everyone.


----------



## El Toro Furioso

*Moving and Paying Duty*

When you get an FM3 Visa, you have 3 months from issuance to move your personal used possessions without paying duty. If you get your menaje (list of items being moved, in English and translated into Spanish) approved by a Mexican consulate within those three months, the actual move can take place after more than three months. If you move more than three months after getting your FM3, you have two other options: 1) declare everything you are taking to be worth $999 USD and pay the duty, which will be almost nothing if they take you at your word or, 2) hire an expediter at the border and pay no duty, though you will pay "standard" moving costs for delivery to your home. We used an expediter in Laredo to move us across the border and to the Ajijic area way after the FM3 was too late. She was great and we paid no duty. There is also the 200 peso note hidden in the palm of your hand as you greet the border guards, but I don't recommend that.

As to whether to move a lot or a little, we tried to find a middle ground. Now my wife complains that we should have brought this and we should have brought that. She has regrets about things left behind, so it is best to live first in Mexico for at least 6 months (we were here for over two years before moving our stuff), then to think long and hard about what to move and what to give up.

Good luck!


----------



## sparks

Immigration and Customs are getting more professional and 'by the book' lately so I would never suggest a bribe to anyone in Mexico unless it is somehow suggested first. Even then, a bad practice!


----------



## stevebrtx

El Toro Furioso said:


> declare everything you are taking to be worth $999 USD and pay the duty, which will be almost nothing if they take you at your word


I crossed in early Oct towing a trailer on a tourist visa. They opened the trailer, looked for a moment and asked if I thought everything was worth $1,000. I thought for a moment and said probably, they said ok, $147 please, I got a green light and was gone. I had a new flat TV, 3 pc's, clothes, dishes etc.


----------



## Rodrigo84

RebeccaWriter said:


> Hello out there!
> 
> I'm a writer in Texas, pondering a move to Mexico. I've transitioned out of a law practice, and want to move forward into the next step of my dream: living on the beach, walking with the dogs in the sand at sunrise .... (There are several other motivations for this lifestyle change, of course.)
> 
> But here, a few questions for the group:
> 
> 1. I absolutely have to have fast, reliable internet connections for my work. If I am investigating a spot with a somewhat sizable expat community, can I assume that 24/7 DSL is a given?
> 
> 2. I'm planning on moving solo - but it sure would be nice to plan all this with some other folk who are in process, too. Anyone know where there's an InProcess Forum?
> 
> 3. Is it practical to pack up and move, or is it better to sell things off and start afresh? I've read about the "taxes" at the border, but then I've seen some of the furnishings in the online listings and I'd rather have my stuff. Some of it, anyway.
> 
> 4. I've got two dogs. Any problems with walking pets, with the strays on the streets that I've read about?
> 
> Thanks so much, in advance, for any advice you provide -- it's so appreciated!!!!! Oh - I guess I should write, Muchas Gracias!!!!
> 
> Rebecca


You can get reliable fast, Internet here, it isn't as fast as you are used to in the U.S., but it works for most things.

My cousin moved down here all by himself 6 years ago, I am sure that when he joins he can add somethings.

My cousin filled out a menaje de casa which allowed him to bring his stuff in without tax, other users can comment on this.

Not sure about the dogs, though, sorry.


----------



## El Toro Furioso

*Dogs in Mexico*

We walk our Airedale terrier Ripley three times a day. Street dogs descend on us like flies. There's Ronda, here's Chino, now Loli, then Besita. They all are ravenous for galletas y biscotes, which cookies we carry in bulk. They're "street" dogs, but they are also sweet dogs. Could use a little more training, but no problem. The "viscious" dogs are the watch dogs behind the walls and fences and on the roof. They are only doing their job and are usually nice once you have been introduced.


----------



## DUTCH

*Affordable living and Quality of life.*

We are from Den Haag (The Hague) Holland, a streesfull job and a horrible weather, move us out of Holland to Merida, Mexico, we sold all our assets in Holland, to avoid all the problems and cost of moving house hold. We quit our jobs and move to Mexico in 2005, and now we own a shop in Down Town Merida, which carries it own cost and is slowly growing. 

About livign expenses in Merida. (Just as an example)
We own our house in Merida, so we do not pay rent. We bogth this brand new property for about 90,000 USD with 250m2 lot and 240m2 construction (2 story, 3 bed rooms, back yard, garage, very spacius, in a private residential area. We spend about 2,000 pesos a month on food, we own 2 cars, electrical bill is about 500 pesos a month (we have a lot of electrical equipment in house), water is 150 pesos a month, property tax is 1000 pesos a year, in general I can say that we live very good quality of life with 15,000 pesos a month which is about 1000 usd with the current exchange rate. 

At this moment we are paying Fideicomiso which is about 5000 pesos a year, but next year we will apply for the Mexican nationality and then we do not need the Fideicomiso any more.

About real problems encounter, I think our advantage has been to speak the lenguage, this has save us from getting in trouble. There were some issues when we start the business with employees, after firing 3 persons in a row, we finally found the rigth person. 

We have been investing in real state, since Yucatan is still very affordable, in about 3 year our assets have increase their values in more than 200%, better than the stock, now we are planing to make our biggest investment in a Beach condo in Progreso area (Sun Kin), wich we felt in love with, we shop around first and we think this is a good option for us. 

We had help some friend here to make some real state investments, since I am very much experience in the construction bussines and my wife has good knowlege in finance. We are profiting form our professional experience, and Yucatan has been a great place for investment opportunities for us. We are rather conservative about investment so we decided to invest for our future eldery years in Real State instead of stock market, and according with the current situation, we were lucky. 

Greetings from Merida.


----------



## EEK!

*Street dogs?*

Wedadpted two Mexican street dogs as puppies. They are excellent pets. It took us 6 weeks to get them well.We no longer allow them to associatge with stgreet dogs .. they are usuaolly nice but loaded with illnesses. EEK!



El Toro Furioso said:


> We walk our Airedale terrier Ripley three times a day. Street dogs descend on us like flies. There's Ronda, here's Chino, now Loli, then Besita. They all are ravenous for galletas y biscotes, which cookies we carry in bulk. They're "street" dogs, but they are also sweet dogs. Could use a little more training, but no problem. The "viscious" dogs are the watch dogs behind the walls and fences and on the roof. They are only doing their job and are usually nice once you have been introduced.


----------



## synthia

It is 2:45 in the morning in Merida, I'm staying in a hostel, and I'm using the free wifi.


----------

